# EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

					In Australien wurde Publisher Electronic Arts ein Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken verliehen. Auslöser war der Titel Sim City, dessen Start bekanntermaßen sehr holprig lief. Auf den Shonky Award dürften die Amerikaner aber wenig stolz sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*


----------



## pcfreak12 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Finde ich einfach nur fair!
Ein Unternehmen mit so viel Vermögen und Arroganz,dass glaubt sich erlauben zu können den Spielern eine permanente I-net verbindung aufzuzwingen,hat es verdient so einen Preis veliehen zu kriegen.
Dennoch hoffe ich,dass die mal wieder von ihrem Höhenflug auf den harten Boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen, aber mit Rückgaberecht bei Origin,etc tut sich ja schon was....

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Gut so, das beste wäre ja wenn sie diesen Preis, an jedem EA Spiel an der Hülle angeben müssten 
EA wurde mit der Zeit immer Geldgieriger, daher wurde Kundenfreundlichkeit zu einem Fremdwort, wer EA alles glaubt der hat sowieso schon verloren.
Onlinezwang fürn Ars** !


----------



## keinnick (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Finde ich gut. Für diesen Fehlkauf könnte ich mir heute noch in den Hintern treten


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Ist eigentlich auch schonmal wieder was neues bekannt zum Offline Patch der vielleicht kommen soll?


----------



## Ich 15 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch schonmal wieder was neues bekannt zum Offline Patch der vielleicht kommen soll?


 offline könnte glaube ich kommen, größere Maps aber nicht


----------



## grenn-CB (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Schade eigentlich das keine größeren Maps kommen, deswegen wäre es auch immer noch fraglich ob ich das Spiel kaufen würde auch wenn das Spiel einen Offline Patch bekommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Uiih der nächste Titel für EA, aber jeder bekommt nun mal das was er verdient. Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA ihr habt es euch redlich verdient


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

EA sammelt halt gerne Preis, erm ... Achievements.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Die Käufer tragen doch selbst mitschuld. Überall war zu lesen über die Macken von Sim City. Trotzdem haben es sich danach noch etliche Leute gekauft um sich darüber dann aufzuregen.

EA bekommt den Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken
und die Käufer sollten den Preis "dummes Kaufvieh" bekommen.


----------



## mds51 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA.
Das habt ihr euch wahrlich verdient.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

Mich stört das dauerhafte online sein nichtmal, mich stört eher, dass sie ein sehr gutes Spiel zerstört haben mit diesen elendigen Minimaps. Lieber hätte ich mir weniger Simulation, weniger Spezialisation und mehr Fläche gewünscht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EA bekommt wegen Sim City Preis für dubiose Geschäftspraktiken*

EA sollte unbedingt einen Film produzieren, denn die Goldene Himbeere fehlt noch im Regal.


----------

